# AKC 2012 National Agility Championship



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Just wondering who all has qualified for the AKC Agility Nationals in Reno, and who is all going???


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan and I are planning to go and watch. Her Daddy(Teller) might come out for it.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I know one GRF person... who has not spoken up yet who is qualified and going.... HELLOOOO you know who you are......

I wish I were qualified and going....  I had an AWESOME time at last years. I can't wait until Gabby and I can qualify. We have a ways to go. Hoping maybe next year hubby and Quinn will qualify.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Both Barley and Mira qualified! We are so excited and absolutely going!!!!

arty2: arty2: arty2:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Both Barley and Mira qualified! We are so excited and absolutely going!!!!
> 
> arty2: arty2: arty2:



There you are!!!!!!  :wave:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> I know one GRF person... who has not spoken up yet who is qualified and going.... HELLOOOO you know who you are......
> 
> I wish I were qualified and going....  I had an AWESOME time at last years. I can't wait until Gabby and I can qualify. We have a ways to go. Hoping maybe next year hubby and Quinn will qualify.


I wish you were going too!!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hehehe! We are posting at the same time... I am a little giddy tonight! We got our invites via email, they were customized this year!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am going to try to go, maybe get my parents timeshare for the weekend. If not, we'll try to find a hotel that's not booked up! Gotta cheer on my GRF buddy! (Buddies, if someone else gets to go)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> I am going to try to go, maybe get my parents timeshare for the weekend. If not, we'll try to find a hotel that's not booked up! Gotta cheer on my GRF buddy! (Buddies, if someone else gets to go)


Yay! :wavey:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Both Barley and Mira qualified! We are so excited and absolutely going!!!!
> 
> arty2: arty2: arty2:


CONGRATULATIONS!!! How absolutely fabulous, you are going to have a blast. :You_Rock_:dblthumb2


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Is this televised, or available on video somehow? would love to watch it.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

OutWest said:


> Is this televised, or available on video somehow? would love to watch it.


 
It would be great to see, I also wish they would televise, or have on video the NOI!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You can get it on video after the fact, I am not sure it is televised. I know the Invitational used to be, but not last year.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Last year they had 'live steaming' on the web or facebook or something. I was there so I don't know. But I know a friends hubby watched from his computer. Announcement will be later.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Know this is the wrong section (I posted in the "Other Pets" section), but my Neice's papillions Zoe and Donnie qualified and going to Reno. This is a first for our family and so proud. Zoe had an awesome year. 

Please let us know if this will be televised so we can watch!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Tell them congratulations!!! I think this is a good thread to add that too!


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

Cooper and I are going this year, since it's on the West coast. Congratulations to all who qualified, I think it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping up to see who all is going ???


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Bumping up to see who all is going ???


OH MY GOODNESS!!!! I just posted a new thread about the National! How cool is it that I get to meet you too!!! Must edit my post...


----------

